# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Ηλιακά φωτιστικά κήπου (και όχι μόνο)

## otakis

*Που φωτίζουν κανονικά, όχι όπως τα ...άλλα!*

*http://www.iqsolarpower.com/diylights.htm*

_"......Αυτό το μήνα ήθελα να φτιάξω ηλιακά φωτιστικά κήπου! Όχι όπως αυτά τα ηλιακά φωτιστικά του εμπορίου που ψάχνεις να δεις αν είναι ...αναμμένα! Αυτά του εμπορίου χρησιμοποιούν ένα ή και περισσότερα λαμπάκια led τα οποία όμως είναι κατάλληλα μόνο για διακοσμητικό φωτισμό, όχι για λειτουργικό.
Τα "λαμπάκια" led έχουν εξελιχθεί πολύ τα τελευταία χρόνια, έτσι έψαξα να βρω κάποια που να είναι ισχυρά αλλά και με τη λιγότερο δυνατή κατανάλωση σε ρεύμα. 
Κατέληξα στα led του τύπου luxeon 1W. Το ένα Watt μπορεί να μοιάζει λίγο αλλά δεν είναι! Ένα luxeon led είναι περισσότερο από 10 φορές πιο λαμπερό από τα συνηθισμένα led. 
Έτσι, η φωτεινότητα 8 φωτιστικών θα είναι παρόμοια σα να είχαμε τοποθετήσει σχεδόν 100 από τα απλά ηλιακά φωτιστικά!
Ένα τέτοιο super-led δεν μπορεί απλά να αντικαταστήσει το μικρό led σε ένα συνηθισμένο ηλιακό φωτιστικό κήπου, γιατί δεν θα το υποστήριζε το ηλεκτρονικό του κύκλωμα, ούτε η μπαταρία του.
Καλύτερα όμως! Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μου αρέσει το σχήμα και η ποιότητα αυτών των φθηνών ηλιακών φωτιστικών. 
Εδώ θα φτιάξουμε ένα κιτ μετατροπής το οποίο θα μπορεί να μπει σε οποιοδήποτε φωτιστικό, όπως τα κανονικά φωτιστικά εξωτερικού χώρου που λειτουργούν με το ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ. 
Μόνο που με αυτό το κιτ μετατροπής, δεν θα χρειάζονται καλώδια στον κήπο, ούτε εγκατάσταση ρολογιού από τη ΔΕΗ, ούτε θα έχουμε μηνιαίους λογαριασμούς, ούτε θα χρειαστούμε 2.000 Ευρώ για τον ηλεκτρολόγο και τα υλικά!

Επιπλέον, θα είναι ένα κιτ μετατροπής που θα μπορούσε να βρει εφαρμογή και σε άλλες χρήσεις:Φωτισμός διαφημιστικής πινακίδαςΦωτισμός στο μπαλκόνιΦωτισμός εσωτερικού χώρου (αποθήκη, μικρό δωμάτιο, φως ασφαλείας κλπ).Η κατασκευή


Τα μόνα υλικά που χρειάζονται είναι:Το ισχυρό luxeon led 1WΜια θήκη τριών μπαταριών με τρεις επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες 2000-3000mAΔύο μικρά φωτοβολταϊκά πανελάκια σχεδόν 6VΈνας βραχίονας στήριξης του φωτοβολταϊκού (εγώ χρησιμοποίησα ένα βραχίονα στήριξης τοίχου για μικρό ηχείο, θα έκανε όμως κι ένα απλό ξύλινο πασαλάκι ή ένα μικρό κομμάτι λαμαρίνας)Ένα ηλεκτρονικό κυκλωματάκι - αισθητήρας νυκτός 3,6V

Όπως φαίνεται και στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία, η συναρμολόγηση είναι πανεύκολη: Τα δύο εξωτερικά καλώδια της πλακέτας πάνε στον θετικό και αρνητικό πόλο της μπαταρίας.Τα δύο εσωτερικά καλώδια της πλακέτας πάνε στους αντίστοιχους πόλους του led.Το θετικό και αρνητικό καλώδιο του φωτοβολταϊκού πάει στους αντίστοιχους πόλους της μπαταρίας για να τη φορτίζει από τον ήλιο.Όταν λέω μπαταρία, εννοώ μια θήκη τριών μπαταριών με τρείς επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες ΑΑ του 1,2V (με χωρητικότητα τουλάχιστον 2.000ΑΗ).
Τα έβαλα όλα μέσα σε ένα αδιάβροχο πλαστικό ηλεκτρολογικό κουτάκι, στο οποίο είχα ανοίξει μια μικρή τρύπα για να εξέχει η φωτοαντίσταση του ηλεκτρονικού κυκλώματος (πλακέτας) και άλλη μια για να βγαίνουν τα καλώδια που πάνε στο λαμπάκι led και στο φωτοβολταϊκό.
Η πλακέτα - αισθητήρας νυκτός, με την φωτοαντίσταση αντιλαμβάνεται το σκοτάδι για να ανάψει αυτόματα το φωτιστικό. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο αντιλαμβάνεται και το φως της ημέρας για να σβήσει το φωτιστικό. 
Ο αισθητήρας νυκτός ήταν και το δυσκολότερο κομμάτι, αφού στην αγορά έβρισκα μόνο για 12V, ενώ το κιτ χρειάζεται 3,6V. Εντάξει, απλά έψαξα και βρήκα πως να μετατρέψω ένα κυκλωματάκι 12V σε 3,6V (μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο θα μετατρέψω μερικά και για τους φίλους που δεν είναι ηλεκτρονικοί)...
Στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται η τελική εγκατάσταση. Το κουτάκι που περιέχει το κιτ φωτισμού το στερέωσα στην πίσω πλευρά του φωτοβολταϊκού στοιχείου. Το λαμπάκι led μπαίνει μέσα στο φωτιστικό εξωτερικού χώρου από μια τρύπα που άνοιξα στο πάνω μέρος του, όπως φαίνεται στην αμέσως επόμενη φωτογραφία (το κιτ θα μπορούσε να μπει και μέσα στο φωτιστικό για να μην φαίνεται). Μόνωσα τα κενά με σιλικόνη για να προστατεύονται από τη βροχή.
Η απόδοσή του είναι παραπάνω από επαρκής, ενώ φωτίζει για τόσες ώρες τη νύχτα, όσες ήταν και οι ώρες έντονης ηλιοφάνειας τη μέρα και λίγο παραπάνω! 
Αν δηλαδή μια καλοκαιρινή μέρα είδε 6 ώρες έντονης ηλιοφάνειας, θα φέγγει για περίπου 8-10 ώρες τη νύχτα. Το χειμώνα υπολογίζω να λειτουργεί για περίπου 6 ώρες τη νύχτα, αρκεί να είχε ηλιοφάνεια την ημέρα (εξαρτάται πολύ και από τις μπαταρίες, γι' αυτό έβαλα μεγάλης χωρητικότητας επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες 3200mA).
Το φωτοβολταϊκό πάνελ, αντί να τοποθετηθεί στο πάνω μέρος του φωτιστικού θα μπορούσε να τοποθετηθεί και χαμηλότερα, για παράδειγμα στηριζόμενο με ένα κομμάτι λαμαρίνας στη μεταλλική βάση του φωτιστικού, ή και δίπλα από το φωτιστικό πάνω σε ένα ξύλινο ή μεταλλικό πασαλάκι.
Άλλες χρήσεις του φωτιστικού κιτ

Όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω, το κιτ φωτισμού μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και αλλού. Με 3 κιτ (χωρίς φυσικά το μεταλλικό φωτιστικό) τοποθετημένα το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο πάνω σε μια μακρόστενη πλαστική, ξύλινη ή αλουμινένια βάση, μπορούμε να φωτίζουμε μια διαφημιστική πινακίδα. Με 3 ή 4 κιτ μπορούμε να φωτίσουμε ακόμη κι ένα μικρό δωμάτιο ή αποθήκη! Στην τελευταία αυτή την περίπτωση μάλιστα δεν χρειάζεται η πλακέτα-αισθητήρας νυκτός, αφού μπορούμε να τα ανάβουμε με διακόπτη (μειώνοντας έτσι σημαντικά και το κόστος).
Το κόστος για όλο το κιτ φωτισμού 

7,00 Ευρώ το luxeon led
12,00 Ευρώ η πλακέτα αισθητήρας νυκτός
28,00 Ευρώ τα φωτοβολταϊκα
Σύνολο 47,00 Ευρώ. Άλλα 9,00 Ευρώ μου κόστισε το φωτιστικό εξωτερικού χώρου. Με λιγότερα από 450 Ευρώ δηλαδή, θα τοποθετήσω 8 ηλιακά φωτιστικά κήπου που κάνουν δουλειά! Ένας ηλεκτρολόγος θα ζητούσε περίπου 2.000 Ευρώ, χωρίς να υπολογίζω τους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ και τον πίνακα ή και το ρολόι, όπως και τα σκαψίματα στον κήπο...
Κάνω και καλό στο περιβάλλον. Κι αν χρειαστεί σε καμιά διακοπή ρεύματος, φέρνω 2-3 από αυτά τα ηλιακά φωτιστικά μέσα στο ...σπίτι!"_

----------


## DT200

μπράβο φίλε πολύ καλή κατασκευή  :Wink: 
αλλά έχω μία μικρή απορία, το Led με τι τάση 
και ρεύμα του δουλεύεις ?

----------


## JIMKAF

Μπράβο otakis για την ανακάληψη της κατασκευής. Με ενθουσίασε τόσο που την έβαλα στο blog μου...

----------


## dikos

Μπράβο φίλε πολύ καλό.
Θα μπορούσες να αγόραζες πολύ φτηνά φωτιστικά κήπου (υπάρχουν και με 5 ευρώ, ίσως και λιγότερο) και να κράταγες την πλακέτα τους. Έτσι θα γλύτωνες μερικά χρήματα από την πλακέτα που αγόρασες και τον κόπο της μετατροπής από 12v στα 3,6
Τα ηλιακά πανελάκια που χρησιμοποιείς πόσα ma είναι;

----------


## dikos

> μπράβο φίλε πολύ καλή κατασκευή 
> αλλά έχω μία μικρή απορία, το Led με τι τάση 
> και ρεύμα του δουλεύεις ?



Φίλε DT200 ο otakis το αναφέρει: 3,6V  3200mA :Cool:

----------


## otakis

όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε δεν είναι δική μου κατασκευή, αλλά του φίλου από το *www.iqsolarpower.com*....

το site του είναι πολύ καλό, ελληνόγλωσο -κ ως εκ τούτου μοναδικό, με πλούσια πληροφορία για τα ηλιακά, καθώς κ αρκετές χρήσιμες κατασκευές!

----------


## otakis

> Θα μπορούσες να αγόραζες πολύ φτηνά φωτιστικά κήπου (υπάρχουν και με 5 ευρώ, ίσως και λιγότερο) και να κράταγες την πλακέτα τους...



 :OK: 

μπράβο ρε συ dicos!!!
έχει το Practicer τέτοια φτηνά.
απλώς δεν ξέρω αν μπορούνε τα ηλεκτρονικά του να οδηγήσουνε το luxeon...
όταν κατέβω Αθήνα θα πάρω 4-5, έτσι νάχω να παίζω  :Rolleyes:

----------


## DT200

> Φίλε DT200 ο otakis το αναφέρει: 3,6V  3200mA



όχι ρε συ , μάλλον δεν είναι απευθείας στα 3,6 αλλά με κάποια αντίσταση 
όσο για το ρεύμα δεν το ξέρουμε , το 3200mA στην πραγματικότητα είναι 3200mAh.

----------


## otakis

> όχι ρε συ , μάλλον δεν είναι απευθείας στα 3,6 αλλά με κάποια αντίσταση 
> όσο για το ρεύμα δεν το ξέρουμε , το 3200mA στην πραγματικότητα είναι 3200mAh.



τα luxeon συνήθως (ανάλογα με το χρώμα) δουλεύουνε από 2.9-3.5V...
ανάλογα με το υλικό επίσης μπορεί να ξεπεράσουνε τα 500mA...
στο datasheet του προϊόντος τα λέει, νομίζω, αυτά.

----------


## dikos

Γειά δείτε και αυτό:http://www.grobot.gr/index.php?optio...2-08&Itemid=82

----------


## otakis

εδώ, μερικά πολύ ενδιαφέροντα εξαρτήματα για όσους ασχολούνται με leds:

0.9V-White LED driver - needs only one external component: http://www.prema.com/Application/whiteleddriver.html
1V-Boost Driver for Power LEDs: http://www.prema.com/Application/pr4404_e.html
10-Channel Constant Current LED Driver: http://www.prema.com/Application/pr4010_e.html
Boost LED Driver for Solar Lamps: http://www.prema.com/Application/pr4403_e.html
Serial 12V-LED Driver for up to three LEDs: http://www.prema.com/Application/pr4130_e.html
40V Buck converter for Power LEDs: http://www.prema.com/Application/pr4101_e.html


έχει διανομέα στη Γερμανία για περιορισμένη ποσότητα: http://www.ak-modul-bus.de/cgi-bin/i...9312854,PR4401

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

γεια σας παιδια πολυ ωραια κατασκευη αλλα εχω το αυτο το προβλημα στο πρωτο μυνημα λεει (Ένα ηλεκτρονικό κυκλωματάκι - *αισθητήρας νυκτός 3,6V) πως θα το μετατρεψω σε 3,6 απο 12 βολτ?και που θα βρω 12βολτο?* ολα τα αλλα ξερω που θα τα βρω και πως θα τα συνδεσω αλλα εκει κολλαω παρα πολυ. οποιος μπορει ας βοηθησει. αυτο κανει??

http://www.markidis.gr/product_info....ducts_id=11926

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

απαντηση κανεις?? μπορω να παρω και ενα κυκλωμα απο ετοιμο φαναρακι??

----------


## dikos

> μπορω να παρω και ενα κυκλωμα απο ετοιμο φαναρακι??



Αυτό ακριβώς να κάνεις.

----------


## spyropap

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4R6gIXXe3Q

Σε αυτό το βίντεο μπορείτε να δείτε μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση στο θέμα ηλιακών φωτιστικών.
Είναι μια εφαρμογή solar joule thief.
Το απλό κύκλωμα που φαίνεται στο βίντεο έχω δοκιμάσει με επιτυχία αλλά αντί για υπερπυκνωτές 
έβαλα μπαταρίες Ni-Ca όπως βλέπετε παρακάτω.
Μια καλή ιδέα είναι η συσκευασία σε μικρό τάπερ.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20871

----------


## Panoss

Σπύρο, δεν κατάλαβα τι πρωτότυπο έχει το Solar Joule Thief. Είδα και το βίντεο στο youtube, δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα (btw μου φαίνεται επίτηδες ανεβάζουν τόσο κακοτραβηγμένα βίντεο).

----------


## spyropap

Αχ Παναγιώτη με τον ίδιο χρόνο που έκανα να γράψω αυτές τις γραμμές θα είχα φτιάξει ένα 
τέτοιο κύκλωμα για πλάκα.. 
Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν κατάλαβες αυτά που είδες αφού η εγγραφή του ήχου και η γλώσσα του παρουσιαστή είναι καθαρά.
Ακόμα και η εικόνα εάν την παγώσεις δείχνει καθαρά το κύκλωμα που είναι αυτό.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20999 

Να λοιπόν τα πλεονεκτήματα αυτής της κατασκευής
1) είναι μέσα στο θέμα, φορτίζει με ήλιο, ανάβει αυτόματα στο σκοτάδι.
2) το ρομποτάκι Ηewey έχει πολύ καλή αισθητική, είναι έργο τέχνης.
3) είναι πολύ απλό έχει μόνο 3 τρανζίστορ ΝΡΝ, 3 αντιστάσεις, 2 πυκνωτές, 1 “δακτυλίδι”
4) εάν χρησιμοποιήσεις τους υπερπυκνωτές 50 κ 10 farad 2.3V δεν χρειάζεται μπαταρίες.
Είδες κάπου ηλιακό φωτιστικό δίχως μπαταρίες;
5) μπορείς άνετα να το δουλέψεις και με μπαταρίες όπως εγώ.
6) κάνει πολύ αποδοτικά την δουλειά του. Η δική μου εκδοχή με φ/β 6V κ μπαταρίες 6V
λειτουργεί περισσότερες από 8 ώρες, ανάβοντας 4 led σε σειρά.
Μετά τις 8 ώρες η τάση πέφτει καθώς και η ένταση των led αλλά συνεχίζει να ανάβει.

Αυτό που λείπει από το κύκλωμα είναι η πληροφορία για την περιέλιξη του δακτυλιδιού διαμέτρου 1.5cm αλλά φαίνεται στην φωτo μου ότι είναι 15 στροφές με δύο λεπτά μονόκλωνα διαφορετικών χρωμάτων για να μην μπερδευτεί κανείς.
Το φωτοκύτταρο που δείχνει δεν είναι πολύ απαραίτητο, εγώ το παρέλειψα.

Αυτό είναι ένα κύκλωμα κατάλληλο για παιδιά. Οι μεγαλύτεροι ας μην το φτιάξουνε, δεν αξίζει τίποτε.

----------


## taxideytis

άσχετο αλλά σχετικό...το jumbo τα χριστούγεννα φέρνει διάφορα χριστουγενιάτικα φωτάκια με πανελάκια στα 3 η 6 volt. Κόστος αν θυμάμαι καλά 8 η 9 ευρώ πρίν 2 η 3 χρόνια. Έχουν έτοιμο λοιπόν το κύκλωμα (που κρατάει τα led σβηστά την ημέρα και τα ανάβει το βράδυ) + τις μπαταρίες και φυσικά καμιά τριανταριά έγχρωμα λεντάκια...

για μένα που δεν κατέχω απο ηλεκτρονικά έιναι τέλειο...

----------


## Panoss

Άρα έχει καλή απόδοση, τα υπόλοιπα δεν μου λένε κάτι.

----------

